# And You Thought Tag Team MMA Was Bad



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yikes quick find me a hick so i can get a shotgun and end these people lives!!! :bye02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, that's going to be hard to watch. 

That tag team MMA was for fun and entertainment, this is very, very dangerous.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Didn't even realise that there was tag team MMA..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Fixed it for you OP.

And here is the tag team MMA vid as well.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Seriously 3 guys going into a ring is insanely dangerous and thanks! Those links were getting old lol


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Um, that looks retarded also I know who that Chitwood guy is, he's a black blet under Relson Gracie, dunno why he would want that gig.

What is the point of it anyway?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So... the hell with this - let's make a 10+ men Battle Royal!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Leed said:


> So... the hell with this - let's make a 10+ men Battle Royal!


HAHAHA! Lets just put Brock, Shane Carwin, and Mir against 10 FW's while your at it


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW! That's rediculous. I can already see two weaker camps banding together to take the stronger man out. 

This is a step backwards for MMA.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

That's ridiculous.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

What a shame for this sport! :thumbsdown:

these guys shouldn't even be allowed to train MMA...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> What a shame for this sport! :thumbsdown:
> 
> these guys shouldn't even be allowed to train MMA...


Amen!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Real mma is awesome, needs no further tweaking. Although I admit to renting that Chuck Liddel/Tito girls fight club dvd just for curiosity sake.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

lol! So you all agree to help buy me a gun to end these people??? :thumb03:


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

"This is the hottest ticket in town" 

hahahaha


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

is there a topic on tag team MMA already?

I saw the video posted and i can say i found it highly entertaining and with a some revision of the rules it could actually evolve into a competitive format.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> is there a topic on tag team MMA already?
> 
> I saw the video posted and i can say i found it highly entertaining and with a some revision of the rules it could actually evolve into a competitive format.



GOD PLEASE TAKE IT BACK :bye02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...lolz...lolz! I've been telling people for years to run a tag team format for kicks. Suppose it was only a matter of time...lolz. 

That was funny to me. On a serious note though "everybody in the ring?" That's going get the sport sanctioned and taken seriously...lolz. 

Oh man...that was entertaining...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz...lolz...lolz! I've been telling people for years to run a tag team format for kicks. Suppose it was only a matter of time...lolz.
> 
> That was funny to me. On a serious note though "everybody in the ring?" That's going get the sport sanctioned and taken seriously...lolz.
> 
> Oh man...that was entertaining...



Its retarded like if u watch the dudes some guys like literally stand there for the last 2 seconds and the dudes counting his time....

It hurts to watch


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah I don't think the officials and promoters really thought it through. What are the consequences, liabilities, etc. They just wanted to be the first to try that format and get any publicity they could. It's part of the ever evolving sport. Won't be the last... I'm just curious to see what Dana has to say. Somebody should Tweet him right now with the video.

F&&&ing damn apes...I bust my ass off trying to make this sport legit and they f&&&in pull this sh**. I'm going to lose my hair. Something along those lines...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah I don't think the officials and promoters really thought it through. What are the consequences, liabilities, etc. They just wanted to be the first to try that format and get any publicity they could. It's part of the ever evolving sport. Won't be the last... I'm just curious to see what Dana has to say. Somebody should Tweet him right now with the video.
> 
> F&&&ing damn apes...I bust my ass off trying to make this sport legit and they f&&&in pull this sh**. I'm going to lose my hair. Something along those lines...



HAHA i can see him saying exactly that :thumb02:


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Two street punks decide to beat some poor guy down and steal his wallet. when he bloodied and beaten they cant decide how to split the money so they beat each other.....only difference is these retards do it in a ring ! A huge black eye for mma ! :bye02:


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

If this keeps up, we`ll be seeing GSP, Penn and Silva in some handicap matches.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

can not wait for the tables, ladders, and chairs matches


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Im drunk off my ass right now, and this is the dumbest thing i've seen in awhile. Maybe Floyd mayweather pays these guys salaries.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Three Way Fights, not so much. Tag team MMA could actually work if further improved upon. It's actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay that seemed pretty brutal but appeared almost pointless. Three guys is such a random number, one guy gets tied up fighting one, and the other cracks him in the head. Knockout...boring. It lacks any real entertainment value aside from the casual wanting to watch three guys tear each other apart. 

Big jump backwards for the sport. It proves everything that everyone who hates MMA said...nothing but a bunch of jackasses beating on each other. Its a damn shame.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

thats incredibly stupid.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol that looks so bad. I t looks really brutal as well


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Next up, The Royal Rumble!!! 10 men in the cage, last one in at the end wins!!! I pick Brock Lesnar! I am pretty sure he can toss most fighters over the cage!


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

wont b surprized if this ends up on fail blog


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

This takes the 'art' out of Mixed Martial Arts.

At first glance this seems like a joke..
then it seems like a quick gimmick to make $..
and last it feels like hemorrhoid 'cause it'll be a pain in the ass trying to forget crap like this even exists.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah this is Pretty bad


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Tag team would be more interesting if you could switch fighters out only during in between rounds. Some interesting strategies could develop. Start off with the cardio freak who just wrestles like crazy and wears them out, then during second or third round send in the knockout artist to finish the job. Even if one guy is knocked out or submitted the other one could try to finish both guys after. 

I guess my idea isn't quite tag team but I really don't see tag team working out in a sport like this.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL @ both of the vids loool


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that poser's Addiction t-shirt sums everything up about these winners.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

elardo said:


> I think that poser's Addiction t-shirt sums everything up about these winners.


lol to that


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Next up, The Royal Rumble!!! 10 men in the cage, last one in at the end wins!!! I pick Brock Lesnar! I am pretty sure he can toss most fighters over the cage!


Wait, wasn't the royal rumble last night??



MUST


STEAL


FROM


DEVIL


MCMAHON


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive never seen this Sando shit before.. Ive seen tag team stuff before.. lol... That Sando looks awesome tho... lol


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

This crap isn't MMA, it's a disgrace to combat sports.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

it actually looks action packed  But completely unfair


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

This topic doesnt pertain to the UFC. Moving it to the general section.


----------

